# Stadium food



## Buffalo (Oct 15, 2009)

The best food at Ralph Wilson Stadium, home of the Buffalo Bills, is outside the stadium at the tailgate before each home game. One of the best tailgates in the NFL.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

josemi said:


> food in stadiums... erm no.. only USA.. In USA the spectators watch shows (nfl, mlb) and no real sports (football) like the rest of the world.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivMMOAebV0s

Last I checked East Fife don't play in the US.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Style Chili Cheese Fry Coney Dog at Ford Field








https://twitter.com/Lions/status/507664461667119105/photo/1

Poutine hot dog and egg/bacon/cheese dog at Comerica Park








https://twitter.com/Bill_Shea19/status/450644014195171330/photo/1

Nachos at Comerica Park








https://twitter.com/ComericaParkOps/status/500441251058286593/photo/1

Tomato Bruschetta at Comerica Park








https://twitter.com/ComericaParkOps/status/452143187386040320/photo/1

Fourth of July red, white & blue mustard hot dog at Comerica Park








https://twitter.com/ComericaParkOps/status/485209955117441025/photo/1

The Chicken Fried "Howdy Dog" at Kyle Field








https://twitter.com/TexAgs/status/507614811929071617/photo/1


----------



## andretanure (Jun 20, 2012)

*Mineirão - Brazil
*
Feijão Tropeiro


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

New on Comerica Park menu: Tigers to sell bacon topped with deviled eggs, jalapenos
http://www.crainsdetroit.com/articl...menu-tigers-to-sell-bacon-topped-with-deviled


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

josemi said:


> food in stadiums... erm no.. only USA.. In USA the spectators watch shows (nfl, mlb) and no real sports (football) like the rest of the world.


Really? have you ever checked the attendance at MLB and NFL games or checked those sports revenues?

MLB attendance for 2014 ..

73,739,622 with average attendance per game at 30,346...this figure is for 2,426 games played over a six month period.

NFL 2014 attendance for 2014...

17,360,000 averaging 68,331 per game over 254 regular season games played.

*NFL revenue

MLB revenue*

'nuff stated.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

bd popeye said:


> Really? have you ever checked the attendance at MLB and NFL games or checked those sports revenues?
> 
> MLB attendance for 2014 ..
> 
> ...


I doubt he will see your post, he posted 5 years ago.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kerrybai said:


> I doubt he will see your post, he posted 5 years ago.


ooppps.. I guess I goofed on that one.. my bad!

Thanks!


----------



## interestinglyenough (Mar 24, 2015)

can't beat hot dogs


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

bd popeye said:


> Really? have you ever checked the attendance at MLB and NFL games or checked those sports revenues?
> 
> MLB attendance for 2014 ..
> 
> ...


What has this to do with attendance? In case his right. In the USA there are many if not even most people going to sports to see a show. That's alos, why the attendance is so high. That's also, a reason why there is so many different food you can buy at the stadium. Some people are going there to eat, while seeing a show.

In Europe it's in most countries different. People are going there to see the sport. They don't need food or something. So in Germany you can buy in most football-stadiums just Bratwurst (grilled sausage in a roll). But it's also changing in our times to this american style. There are many that don't like this commercialisation.


----------



## rrtrauts (Mar 18, 2015)

Atlanta Braves have a Waffle House stand on the lower concourse at Turner Field. They serve a limited menu of course, but I love waffles and loaded hash browns.


----------



## rrtrauts (Mar 18, 2015)

Turner Field - Waffle House. 

I recommend the hash browns scattered, smothered, covered, chunked and diced.


----------



## eric the midget (Feb 24, 2014)

$6.95 for the All-Star Special is the greatest deal this nation has ever seen.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Buffalo said:


> The best food at Ralph Wilson Stadium, home of the Buffalo Bills, is outside the stadium at the tailgate before each home game. One of the best tailgates in the NFL.


In Switzerland, you also find almost always the best food at the doorsteps of the stadiums, be it at mobile carts/trailers or in bars/restaurants in the neighbourhood, while the caterers inside the stadium are mostly quite...hmmm... average...


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

All from Darren Rovell's (ESPN business correspondent) great Twitter feed...

New at Houston Astros games: Chicken & Waffle Cone w/mashed potatoes & honey mustard drizzle...









The new BrunchBurger at the Charlotte Motor Speedway: Burger, bacon, cheese, hash browns & egg on French toast w syrup ($10)...









New at Pittsburgh Pirates games: Cuban Pretzel Dog (hot dog w/ham, pork, Swiss cheese, dijon & pickles)...









Seattle Mariners selling these Sriracha Mac & Cheese balls on Sriracha Night on 5/28...









New at Philadelphia Phillies games: The "Triple Triple" Wayback Burger (9 patties & 9 slices of cheese)...









Atlanta Braves selling alcohol infused cupcakes from @delightsbydawn, includes Key Lime Margarita & Chocolate Jack & Coke...









New at Cleveland Indians games: “The Thomenator" (hot dog w/onions, sauerkraut & 3 pierogis for $12...


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

The Boomstick Dog at Globe Life Park in Arlington (Texas Rangers) It's as big as a baseball bat.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

New on the Comerica Park menu for the 2015 season is a Southwest pork/mac-and-cheese on a waffle creation








Photo by Bill Shea/Crain's Detroit Business


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Are Americans eating everything? That's really crazy what is posted here 

Here is the only real stadium food, you will find in every german stadium. And it's nearly the only food we eat here at sport stadiums and arenas, the Bratwurst.


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

Avangard-55 said:


> What has this to do with attendance? In case his right. In the USA there are many if not even most people going to sports to see a show. That's alos, why the attendance is so high. That's also, a reason why there is so many different food you can buy at the stadium. Some people are going there to eat, while seeing a show.
> 
> In Europe it's in most countries different. People are going there to see the sport. They don't need food or something. So in Germany you can buy in most football-stadiums just Bratwurst (grilled sausage in a roll). But it's also changing in our times to this american style. There are many that don't like this commercialisation.


How do you know that?
Have you ever attended a ballgame in the US to say that people go to the stadium mainly for the food? Attendance has nothing to do with the food. Btw, ever heard about tailgating? Why you keep calling it the "show", are you subtly implying that american sports aren't actual sports? And mostly important, what's wrong with people eating while watching a game?


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Zack Fair said:


> And mostly important, what's wrong with people eating while watching a game?


There are two big differences with US sports. 

One is that they last 3-4 hours, making needing some food much more likely.

The other is that there is a lot of dead time between plays, stoppages for commercial breaks etc, meaning more opportunities for eating, and for getting up and buying food.

The average NFL game apparently only has 12 minutes of actual action. The average baseball game has 18.


A game of (association) football typically lasts 1 hour and 50 minutes. Normally you really don't need anything resembling a meal for that duration, just a snack.

From start to end, the ball is in play for 60 of those minutes, and when the game is on (unless you are a small child) you are watching the game. Bringing food/drinks to your seat bought pre-game or at half time is fine, but getting up for snacks during the match will make you unpopular.

Also, you are expected to be in your seat before the game starts. That seems much more relaxed at American sports (possibly due to the length of them) where arriving half an hour into the game doesn't even raise an eyebrow. I once went to see New York Red Bulls, and some fans near me didn't turn up until nearly half time.


At rugby here there's more tolerance for people getting up during the game (virtually always for beer) but it's still expected that you wait for the ball to go dead before getting up.

Rugby generally has a better selection of food on offer than football, but perhaps reflecting the stereotypically more affluent supporters, that food is also generally much more expensive.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

so yummy!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

London Olympic Stadium hot dog:










https://twitter.com/djleon1983


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

PudgieTheSheep said:


> The food in Scottish stadia is atrocious! You get pizza in one ground (Hibs) and another offers fish and chips and "gourmet" pies (Celtic), but that's the only stand outs.





PudgieTheSheep said:


> Agreed, but at evening games at least there should be something that passes as acceptable cuisine. Our pies stick to the tin, the burgers are as cheap as possible and cheeseburgers very rarely available and the hot dog buns are wet from condensation from being kept warm in the bag.
> 
> Horrid ways to treat customers!


Glasgow clubs could make a killing (!) selling these:


----------



## Acidline (Feb 26, 2016)

US Cellular Field in Chicago. 

Forget the Hebrew National dogs at Wrigley...er...or whatever brand they're serving there now. The Polish sausage on a bun with mustard and dripping fresh grilled onions here are the darkhorse of ballpark gluttony. For the completionist, you can also have them throw on a pierogie


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

*Charros de Jalisco Stadium, Guadalajara, México. *


----------



## Hps95 (May 5, 2013)

You will eat in the stadium...

and comes out with obesity, high cholesterol, hypertension, diabetes, gastritis, and other diseases

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/Bill_Shea19/status/765577475233419264


> Detroit Lions' #BigBlueDonut at Ford Field. Weighs 4lbs, 9 inches wide, apple filling. $15.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

edit


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

The Seattle Mariners (Major League Baseball) have started selling toasted grasshoppers this season. The Mariners sold 310 orders (4 oz cup for $4) at yesterday's home opener.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

American food is fantastic


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Romanian pancakes with chocolate (clătite) - they can also be filled with cheese and raising, honey and nut, marmalade, fruits and everything + topping










Romanian doughnut (gogoși) - simple or with chocolate, marmalade, etc (topping or no topping)










famous "papanași"










shawarma (șaorma)










famous "mici" or "mititei" with moustard (beer is necessary) - IMO you should totally try this in the US, it is something special and original, unique recipe


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Looks like the crickets are a hit!

*Mariners imposing order limit on popular toasted grasshoppers*

After surprisingly selling out of grasshoppers at a concession stand for the first three games of the season, the Seattle Mariners have called in an emergency order so that they last throughout this weekend. The team is also imposing a per-game order limit for the rest of the season.

Mariners spokeswoman Rebecca Hale told ESPN that the team sold 901 orders of the insects over the first three home games. The grasshoppers are toasted in a chili lime salt and come in a four-ounce cup for $4.

"We've sold roughly 18,000 grasshoppers," Hale said. "That's more than the restaurant [that runs the stand], Poquitos, sells in a year."

Poquitos is one of the new concession stands at Safeco Field this season as a part of the Mariners' and concessionaire Centerplate's strategy to add more of a local flair.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

*PETCO PARK, SAN DIEGO*

Tri-trip Sandwich from Phil's BBQ:









Burger from Hodad's 









Flautas/Smoked Bacon Hot Dog/Triple Thread from Carnitas Shack

















California Burrito from Lucha Libre









Pizza from Pizza Port









Not to mention our incredible craft beer selection!


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

New item at Comerica Park in 2017:



















Coney dog pizza


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

...Mustard on pizza?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> What you can get for $20 at @AtlantaFalcons new stadium: 1 cheeseburger, 2 hot dogs, 2 waffle fries & 2 unlimited sodas. You get $1 back.














> For $20 at Mercedes-Benz Stadium in Atlanta this year, you can get six slices of pizza ($3 each) and a soda ($2) with unlimited refills.














> New at @Braves games: Pig Pickin -- Smoked pork in Coke BBQ sauce, mac & cheese, cole slaw, fries & corn in a tortilla w/pork rinds ($15)












https://twitter.com/darrenrovell


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

I would get that fat from this without gym! ) cheers Yankees!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

https://twitter.com/darrenrovell


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Braves have a Coke bbq sauce?

Of course lol


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

That last one looks nasty. :lol:


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

gotta hand it to Arthur Blank in Atlanta for keeping concession prices down and reasonable.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Lumbergo said:


> gotta hand it to Arthur Blank in Atlanta for keeping concession prices down and reasonable.


I think the Mercedes-Benz stadium model is one that all stadiums should follow. You have the cheap "generic" stadium food, like $2 hot dogs, $3 pizza, $2 popcorn, $5 Bud Light, etc. But then they balance that with pricier local chef-driven food. For example there's chicken sausages from Delia Champion, Gamechanger from Kevin Gillespie with the "closed on sunday" chicken sandwich, local Fox Bros BBQ, Antico pizza from Giovanni di Palma, and Miss D's pralines and popcorn. There's even a food stand that trains people from the neighborhood at a culinary institute to help provide skills and jobs.


----------



## NoraT (Feb 10, 2018)

I will not talk about a specific stadium, but I will talk in general about all the stadiums in the world and in all countries.

When I visit an European sports stadium I found that all the restaurants surrounding the stadiums offer unhealthy fast meals such as pizza, sausage, noodles, hot dogs, burgers, popcorn, and soft drinks loaded with health hazards.

Through the nature of my work in the field of therapeutic nutrition I have written a lot on the site ( https://www.herbal-encyclopedia.com ) specialist in health matters according to my mother tongue, and I have always been fighting the spread of this harmful phenomenon, specifically in sports places should be more Health.

I hope that this phenomenon will not spread in other sports fields!

I am sorry for my bad English is not my mother tongue


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> $75: Cost of the new @AZCardinals Gridiron Burger
> 
> If a person can finish it in under an hour, they get a Cardinals jersey and a picture on the jumbotron.


https://twitter.com/frntofficesport












> Gridiron Burger includes 5 patties, 5 hot dogs, 5 bratwurst, 8 slices of bacon, 20 slices of American cheese, 12 ounces of fries and 8 chicken tenders.


https://twitter.com/fox32news


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> The Texas Rangers are selling something called The Fowl Pole this season.
> 
> It's a single, 2 pound, breaded chicken tender that comes on a bed of waffle fries with ranch & honey dipping sauces.
> 
> It comes in its own carrying case.


https://twitter.com/djxgam1ng












> New at @Braves games: The Blooper Burger — 4 cheeseburger patties, a footlong hot dog & chicken tenders with lettuce, tomato, onion & jalapenos, covered in cheese sauce and held together with Texas toast. Oh, and for the $26 price tag, you get candied popcorn too!


https://twitter.com/darrenrovell


----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

Food&prices offered at the 2018 World Cup, including Russian gingerbread:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

blinking beer cups were the real highlight! :colgate:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498327824859648002


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503090619987763204


----------

